# Galco Skyops?



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

Has anybody here used the Skyops holster from Galco?

Looks like a very interesting unit... just wondering how it felt, how it carried, was it secure or did it flop about..?

I'm worried that it won't hold the gun snug to my body. I don't like it when my pistol is wagging in the wind...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

daddy4count said:


> Has anybody here used the Skyops holster from Galco?
> 
> Looks like a very interesting unit... just wondering how it felt, how it carried, was it secure or did it flop about..?
> 
> I'm worried that it won't hold the gun snug to my body. I don't like it when my pistol is wagging in the wind...


I've used one pretty extensively, first with a Commander then a Glock. It is VERY concealable - I'm a small guy (5'8") and have successfully carried the Commander under a tucked-in dress shirt with the SkyOps.

It is not quite as stable on the belt as something with a pair of belt loops and the rough-leather out, like Galco's Royal Guard, but with a good belt I had no issues. It is not made for fast holstering, though - it will go flat when the gun comes out. This may or may not be an issue for you, depending on your carry philosophy.


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, Mike

I have a great belt, so that's not an issue.

As far as the holster going flat when empty, that's no big deal. It's never life or death getting it back into the holster.

I figured it would be an extra step to draw... having to clear a shirt first and all.

My biggest concern is if it would be as unstable as a paddle holster. 

As long as it can stay concealed until I need it that's all I'm really worried about.

Thanks for the feedback!
B


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've got one for my Kimber Compact CDP II. It works well, allows me to go without a jacket and keep my shirt tucked, unless I'm wearing a tight shirt.

WM


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

very cool...

I'm wondering just how well it will work with a full frame pistol (5" SA-XD)

The fat but might just defeat the purpose (the pistol's but... not mine...)


----------

